# Plant buyer beware!!! READ THIS..... QUARANTINE!!!



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

One of our members suffered a great loss recently and mysteriously. It was noticed that the loss of the prized shrimp could have been caused by the most recently purchased (from LFS) plants. As that seemed to be the only NEW introduction of anything in the tank. I just came across this in my surfing, and think everyone should read and learn from this tragedy. I myself was very close to possibly experiencing this same event, had I purchased some plants the other day with my new tank. I would probably have put them in one of my current tanks to await planting into the new one, without rinsing or a quarantine period. Fortunately for me, I decided to wait. I only wish I had found this before my friend purchased these KILLer Plants.!!!
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....ebruary_24_2012&utm_term=PFK_investigates:_Sh


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

wow i tell you, nothing is safe anymore.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow..... That is crazy.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Too true, we live in a world of chemical soup..and as the bugs become resistant, the chemical controls become nastier and nastier. I am glad I am too tired to plant stuff the day I get it, or I'd have maybe had the same thing happen, I got plants at the same time and same place but they're still in a bucket. But I lost all my daphnia.. I can see them dead on the bottom, after putting in a fern from the same source.
Pays to be very, very careful these days.


----------

